
Wifi hacking station - myro
Hello! Could someone recommend a single-board computer to use to build an preferably mobile (can run on power bank) wifi audit tool.
Something that will run reaver-wps, wash, etc efficiently enough.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifehacker.com&#x2F;how-to-build-a-portable-hacking-station-with-a-raspberr-1739297918<p>Are there good alternatives to Raspberry here?
======
rotoole
Why not use the Raspberry Pi?

~~~
myro
There's nothing wrong with Raspberry Pi, just a feeling there is a better
alternative on market currently.

